# Sandwiches that are safe to eat??



## ParisJeTadore

I have been craving sandwiches lately but I feel like there's very little I can eat in way of them, that or I'm just not that creative! Seeing as deli meats are a no-no (heating them up is not an option for me :sick:), no soft cheeses, very little tuna (and I already ate that a couple days ago), what's left??

If anyone has some great sandwich ideas I would love to hear them!


----------



## taybaby925

There's always chicken salad sandwiches, egg salad... lol
And I know, i've really been craving a turkey and cheese sandwich
for like the longest time now.. I think that might be the first thing
I eat after I have my little guy :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I agree on that, heated deli meat just ruins the experience for me.. :haha:

I cook chicken or turkey breasts, wait for it to cool and slice off pieces for my sandwiches. Lettuce and tomatoes are cold from the fridge so by the time I eat it, the meat isn't warm anymore. Tastes soo good! :thumbup:


----------



## jd83

I eat deli meat, oops! lol. I just always make sure I eat it within a few days of buying it, I don't let it sit long in the fridge. Never had a problem with it. Guess it just depends on what you are comfortable with. I think I have relaxed my mindset more this time than with my first baby, on some things. I agree with pp about chicken breast or something like that if you are uncomfortable with deli meats. Maybe cook a few, slice them up, and put in fridge to make sandwiches with. Or you could do the same with a roast. Meatball sandwiches. Sloppy joe sandwiches. BLT. Grilled cheese with bacon on it. Grilled cheese made with mozarella and pepperoni, dip it in pizza sauce.


----------



## Libra Mariah

When I was pregnant with my DD. I lived off of tuna sandwiches and anything to do with fish. I think I am going to go make one now. I don't really restrict myself from eating anything I won't. I got to see my mom being pregnant and I noticed how she didn't know about any of the restrictions and she ate anything she wanted and we were all ok. I think people worry too much. When my mom was pregnant with my little sister she said she craved Subway sandwiches everyday and she ate them. My little sister is fine.


----------



## hollylooyah

jd83 said:


> . Grilled cheese made with mozarella and pepperoni, dip it in pizza sauce.


That sounds amazing! That's what I want now! :yipee:


----------



## seany3

its funny in the uk we have no restrictions at all on deli meat.. I have a ham sandwich every day and Im grand !:flower: just pate , some cheeses and fish and home made mayos, and soft boiled eggs a no go for us x


----------



## Elhaym

IMO you can't beat some nice mature cheddar with pickled onions *drools*


----------



## lovin_it

I have been eating dill pickle sliced up with cheese and mayo...yummy!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Thanks for all the great ideas ladies :flower: This is exactly what I needed!! 

And yes, I do think we tend to be too cautious...although I am already the paranoid type so if someone says I can't eat something I immediately air on the side of caution. Tbh, I ate deli meats at the beginning of my pg and I was fine. I also had brie, cured sausage, and sprouts! Tuna is my ALL time favourite (with dill pickes) so I think I will indulge every once in awhile :)


----------



## manchester1

smoked salmon and cream cheese! yum!
smoked mackrel?
cold chicken
egg
tonnes of diff types of cheese?
tinned salmon
peanut butter
chocolate spread
jam


----------



## magnolius

I really like roasted vegetables (zukes, red peppers, mushrooms) on toasted bread with either cheese or sometimes a sliced italian sausage.


----------



## puppycat

I think the limit on tuna is like a can a week? Hang on, now I need to check! lol.
Yup a can a week :) 

You can eat soft cheese as long as it's pasteurised, so like philadelphia is ok etc.

I love lettuce, philly and ham (I buy expensive packet ham, not the cheap stuff anymore) in a sandwich.

There's also the hot variety so:

sausage 
bacon (and mushroom maybe)
fish fingers
chips/fries

Failing that I make sandwiches with anything I'm eating; bolognese, curry, mash lol.

Love bread!


----------



## jd83

hollylooyah said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> . Grilled cheese made with mozarella and pepperoni, dip it in pizza sauce.
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing! That's what I want now! :yipee:Click to expand...

There are not words. Lol. Its sooooo good! I think I've been eating it at least once a week.


----------



## AliBiz

I haven't been restricting myself...tbh can't deny myself anything lol...I eat tuna almost everyday and loooove ham n cheese toasties...I also think we can be far to cautious, my Mam was told by the doctor to drink a bottle of Guinness a day when pregnant with me and my brother and sister, and when she was pregnant with my youngest brother, there were no restriction except the alcohol one, and none of us have any issues...My advice, if you fancy it, have it, your craving won't go away til you do :)


----------



## LisaL79

A ham, egg and cheese sandwich! YUM!
Just heat the piece of ham.... fry or scramble the egg, add cheese.. enjoy! heh

A BLT sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Charlee

I've been eating any kind of sandwiches I want tbh, Stayed away from everything my midwife has told me to (soft boiled eggs, certain cheeses, Seafood etc)
I think people are too cautious and end up getting ott about it. One persons "story" turns into a fatal no go.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

AliBiz said:


> I haven't been restricting myself...tbh can't deny myself anything lol...I eat tuna almost everyday and loooove ham n cheese toasties...I also think we can be far to cautious, my Mam was told by the doctor to drink a bottle of Guinness a day when pregnant with me and my brother and sister, and when she was pregnant with my youngest brother, there were no restriction except the alcohol one, and none of us have any issues...My advice, if you fancy it, have it, your craving won't go away til you do :)

hehe, I think I've heard about mothers being given Guinness in the past. 

I often remind myself that when my mom had me she ate whatever she wanted! It does put things into perspective a little....


----------



## tentoes92

Not all deli meats have the nitrates and such. Like board head turkey is good for example but that's more like a regional deli meat. Google is helpful to find out


----------



## Pink Sunshine

hollylooyah said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> . Grilled cheese made with mozarella and pepperoni, dip it in pizza sauce.
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing! That's what I want now! :yipee:Click to expand...

Me too!!:headspin:


----------



## HLanders

I asked one of the nurses I work with about the whole Deli meat thing... because right now I can't STAND hot/warm food, I just want things cold. She said the "risk" with deli meats is the nitrates (but only in things like bologna, salami, hot dogs) so avoid those, but meats like chicken and turkey _can_ harbor listeria. Given that our immune system is compromised from being pregnant we can actually get listeriosis. Now... from what I read all you have to do is microwave the meat for 30 seconds and it's good to go. So for lunch I make my turkey sandwich ahead of time, microwave to meat and then keep it in the fridge until lunch.

I asked the moms I know on FB, some women were snotty to the point of "I avoided ALL things the Dr told me to" and some girls said they ate deli sandwiches all day. LOL, I don't know anyone who actually ever got sick. 

I say stick with turkey, chicken or ham and nuke it for a few secs and then back in the fridge.... and enjoy!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

HLanders said:


> I asked one of the nurses I work with about the whole Deli meat thing... because right now I can't STAND hot/warm food, I just want things cold. She said the "risk" with deli meats is the nitrates (but only in things like bologna, salami, hot dogs) so avoid those, but meats like chicken and turkey _can_ harbor listeria. Given that our immune system is compromised from being pregnant we can actually get listeriosis. Now... from what I read all you have to do is microwave the meat for 30 seconds and it's good to go. So for lunch I make my turkey sandwich ahead of time, microwave to meat and then keep it in the fridge until lunch.
> 
> I asked the moms I know on FB, some women were snotty to the point of "I avoided ALL things the Dr told me to" and some girls said they ate deli sandwiches all day. LOL, I don't know anyone who actually ever got sick.
> 
> I say stick with turkey, chicken or ham and nuke it for a few secs and then back in the fridge.... and enjoy!

There definitely is a strong variation of answers depending on who you ask. When I first asked my gp if I should stay away from any foods he said, "Eat whatever you want. Just stay away from the obvious: alcohol and smoking". I think in reality the chances of listeriosis are quite small BUT...if you were to fall extremely unlucky and ingest something with that strain you would get a lot sicker than the average non-pg person. Ultimately, it comes down to a personal decision and what you're comfortable with. Personally, I like the idea of making chicken breast or turkey earlier in the week and then refrigerating it for sandwiches. Works for me :)


----------



## rubysoho120

I read that if you get the deli meat, and heat it up to kill the bacteria, you can cool it and then use it like regular cold lunch meat.


----------



## TerriLynn

I have eaten sandwiches my entire pregnancy. I buy high quality deli meat (usually Boars Head) and eat it within 3 days of purchasing it from the deli. I would/could never go without sandwiches! My mom ate sandwiches with me while she was pregnant, as did my husbands mother. I will actually be having a turkey sandwich for lunch today!:) 

However, if you don't want to eat deli meat, a chicken salad sandwich is always nice. Especially on a croissant!:) There is also the basic peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and banana.


----------



## tracy143

Sliced tomato sandwiches with mozarella cheese and a little balsamic vinegar on top are really good. I second the egg salad sandwich.. yum yum!


----------

